# google adwords



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Like everyone else, I am trying to boost traffic to my site. It has been suggested to me a few times to look into Google Adwords. Do any of you use this? If you do, how is it working for you? Is it worth what you pay?


----------



## dwsurfshop (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi. This is my first contribution on this site, and it's a subject I know a little about. I'm also a t-shirt entrepreneur, and I used Google Adwords to drive traffic to my site. Here's a few words of advice based on my experience.

1. Google Adwords is the best because Google Search is the best, but it is also the most expensive. If you're just starting out, consider Bing Ads instead, just to get a sense of how PPC works. A keyword on Google might be $1, but on Bing it might be .25.

2. This is very important. When you create a campaign, you have a choice of using both Search PPC and Display PPC. Just do Search PPC to start to save money. Move up to Display PPC when you have found a number of sites you trust.

3. Use the keyword tool and select specific keywords. Don't make your campaigns too broad, otherwise you're just wasting money. 
Good luck

Anthony F.
Digital Wave Surf Shop
www.dwsurfshop.com


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Anthony. Will definately try Bing to test the waters


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

dwsurfshop said:


> 1. Google Adwords is the best because Google Search is the best, but it is also the most expensive. If you're just starting out, consider Bing Ads instead, just to get a sense of how PPC works. Keywords that cost $1 on Google may cost .25 on Bing. Then if PPC is effective in converting sales and you want to branch out, move to Google, or even use both.


This is REALLY BAD ADVICE. Stop. Do not ever assign value to a keyword or a campaign based only on the cost per click.

If I have a keyword and a campaign that costs $1 per click and converts at 1:10 then my cost per sale is $10. If I'm selling a product with a $20 gross profit I just made a 100% return on my advertising investment

If I find a "cheaper" keyword at $0.75 per click but it converts at 1:25 my cost per sale is $18.75 and I only make $1.25 off that sale sale.

Which is the cheaper keyword?

The only way you can judge a keyword's value is in terms of cost per sale, not cost per click. You cannot assess the value of that keyword without conversion data.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

alrozac said:


> Like everyone else


Why are you so concerned with everyone else? Your other posts all start with that same phrase too.


----------



## dwsurfshop (Apr 12, 2013)

Patrick,

You are correct. That is the proper way to evaluate a campaign. But speaking from my own experience, I think that in the specific case of someone who is trying PPC for the first time, cheaper keywords are the way to go. Again, from my own experience, I wasted $100-150/month, getting clicks with a very high bounce rate, mainly due to overly general keywords and partly due to likely click fraud. Also, I can't recall exactly, but my conversion rate was probably around 0/400 or worse, which I suspect is probably common for new t-shirt entrepreneurs (it takes time to figure out what works.) I simply didn't know what I was doing (and I'm still no expert.) It wasn't until I figured out how to focus a campaign and what keywords really worked for me that I stopped wasting so much money. That's really all I wanted to convey. My opinion about the learning curve could be wrong, but you are ultimately correct about conversion analysis.

Anthony F.


----------



## 365bling (Mar 27, 2012)

I follow,love the logic! got it thanks!


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Google Adwords works great for getting clicks to your website, but you will need to do some testing with different keywords and ads to see what will get a good conversion rate. Clicks are nice to get, but they are pretty much worthless if they are not translating into sales. Just like any other marketing it takes some patience and testing to see what works. Good Luck


----------

